# STATE SPONSORSHIP - Financial institution Branch manager



## VARUN SOOD (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi All !

I have got positive skill assessment for Financial institution Branch manager and also have the required IELTS score .

Can any one tell me when is this particular job likely to be open by states for sponsorship.

Thanks


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

VARUN SOOD said:


> Hi All !
> 
> I have got positive skill assessment for Financial institution Branch manager and also have the required IELTS score .
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,
I have also applied for the said Job code. R u from Delhi ??


----------



## VARUN SOOD (Dec 2, 2014)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Varun,
> I have also applied for the said Job code. R u from Delhi ??



Hi Abhinav. I am from Delhi too. How are things moving at your end ? Sponsorship might open in first week of july! Got any Idea in which all states is this job going to open ?


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

VARUN SOOD said:


> Hi Abhinav. I am from Delhi too. How are things moving at your end ? Sponsorship might open in first week of july! Got any Idea in which all states is this job going to open ?


Hi Varun,
It seems to get open in SA only. I m chasing the said occupation from sep 14.
Just mess me your no. Let's Chat some time.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

harmeet_gr said:


> hii message me ur no i also applied for same occupation.


From first July 2015 you will get New occupation list where you can find your skill occupation,


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

Tell me one thing all of you are applying on your own or through an agent.....and all of you have submitted eoi with how many points.......??????


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

harmeet_gr said:


> Tell me one thing all of you are applying on your own or through an agent.....and all of you have submitted eoi with how many points.......??????


I went through agent. Many friends go on their won. You can go through Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

If you have 55 points so you need more 5 points for that you can go through state sponsorship.

If you have >= 60 points but your skill occupation is in CSOL list so you have to go through state sponsorship

If you have 60 points and your occupation is in SOL list so you don't need to go through state sponsorship, You can lodge your application in subclass 189.


----------



## ronak456 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear Varun,

Can you please share me the exact job description for the job code 149914 - Financial Institution Branch Manager'? What is your current job?


----------



## VARUN SOOD (Dec 2, 2014)

ronak456 said:


> Dear Varun,
> 
> Can you please share me the exact job description for the job code 149914 - Financial Institution Branch Manager'? What is your current job?


Hi ronak


I am presently working as branch Operations Manager in a Pvt bank.

149914 - Description: Organises and controls the general operational activities of a branch of a bank, building society, credit union or similar financial institution.

!!!


----------



## ronak456 (Jul 21, 2015)

VARUN SOOD said:


> Hi ronak
> 
> 
> I am presently working as branch Operations Manager in a Pvt bank.
> ...


Dear Varun,

thanks for prompt reply.

Can you provide further details about job description?

I am working with NBFC, I take care of credit and operations of retail loan for the entire state, I wonder am I eligible for this occupation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Varun,
> I have also applied for the said Job code. R u from Delhi ??


I too applying fr same occupation, contact me +917696768606


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

hi varun,

please confirm whether finanial instutional Manager means Brand head at OMAN UAE EXCHANGE CO.
because it relates to money dealing.
I am branch head at gulf country and have 8 yrs experience. when it is going to open pl confirm.


----------

